# Issue with clear coat dissolving paint



## cynferdd (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello,

On my current project, I etched the enclosure, painted it and sanded it.

I was then planning to clear coat it to protect the paint, but when I applied it, the paint kinda dissolved, as if I put water on ink, and I had to remove everything with acetone and paint again.

Here is an album showing the enclosure before the clear coat, the mess, and the current look of the enclosure :



https://imgur.com/a/TNmJ1QL


Is clear coat mandatory ? 
If I apply clear coat again, what should I do to prevent things to go Bad ?

The paint and clear coat are from the same brand and they stated that the clear coat is made to go with the paint I chosed.


----------



## mywmyw (Dec 7, 2019)

strange. graphic looks fantastic though. great job dude


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 7, 2019)

That is very odd if the company states they work together. Generally you use enamel paint and enamel clear coat and it’s fine. It’s the mixing of acrylic based paints and enamel clear coats and vice versa that this happens.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 7, 2019)

cynferdd said:


> Hello,
> 
> On my current project, I etched the enclosure, painted it and sanded it.
> 
> ...


Look at each Can & see what it says to use for Clean Up.
If one says Mineral Turps & the other says Thinners or they don't say the same thing, You have the Answer.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 7, 2019)

Can you tell us which paint & clear coat you used and how long you cured the paint prior to clear-coating?


----------



## vigilante398 (Dec 10, 2019)

I've had that happen with an older can of clear-coat. I don't know what happened to it chemically over time, but I bought a new can and it worked fine.


----------

